# I need to know the color



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I need to know the color of these birds for a show. Thanks in advance.

No1










No 2










No 3










No 4


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No 5


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

these are known as Saddle homing pigeon. They are homing pigeon like those so call racing pigeon that have good homing ability. But due to their saddle breed, some argue that its more of a show homing pigeon than a racing pigeon that is they dont have good homing instinct. So Show homing pigeon fit for beauty contest only.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Shady knows those birds are saddles. His question is the color so he can put a label what colr his birds in the bird show cages he gonna put his birds @ the bird show.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

1 blue check with some bronzing *maybe* TS1 (modena bronze)
2 ash red t pattern (cock bird)
3 silver bar sooty grizzle
4 ash red t pattern
5 i dont know,


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

My Thoughts On The Last Bird Is A Brown T Pattern Rest I Agree On


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

pigeon is fun said:


> Shady knows those birds are saddles. His question is the color so he can put a label what colr his birds in the bird show cages he gonna put his birds @ the bird show.


Thats right pigeon. I just need to know what to put on the paperwork for the show. I got so many different colors this year I need some help. One thing I can't get my head around is the colors.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks print for your help.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Is no 2 a cock bird because of the flecking? Print


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

yes .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks loftkeeper for no 5


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

don't know color but they are beautiful birds


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

sev3ns0uls said:


> these are known as Saddle homing pigeon. They are homing pigeon like those so call racing pigeon that have good homing ability. But due to their saddle breed, some argue that its more of a show homing pigeon than a racing pigeon that is they dont have good homing instinct. So Show homing pigeon fit for beauty contest only.


very true, i've recently bought some black saddle homers and one of them was a squeaker and trapped train her, so one day i left her loft fly and she flew nicely, but didnt return home till the next day later afternoon. thought i lost him. never really flew him since.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

5 looks like siler t check.

I cant be sure but when you show them t-check is just a check, a red a bar with sooty is just a red bar, also a blue check with bronze is just a blue check.

anyone from USA have any thoughts on this? people who show racers maybe? Becky?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

No. 5 Could be brown or dilute blue (silver) t-pattern. They are somewhat difficult to distinguish sometimes.

If I had to hazard a guess, I would say probably brown, because of the visible bleaching of the feathers.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No 5 parents were black hen, opal lace cock.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> No 5 parents were black hen, opal lace cock.


The answer stays the same I'm afraid, since brown could have been hidden in the opal cock. Could also be brown spread, but still looks more like a T-pattern to me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

thepigeonkey said:


> 5 looks like siler t check.
> 
> I cant be sure but when you show them t-check is just a check, a red a bar with sooty is just a red bar, also a blue check with bronze is just a blue check.
> 
> anyone from USA have any thoughts on this? people who show racers maybe? Becky?


Yes, a red bar is a red bar, a blue check is a blue check, and a blue t-pattern is a blue t-pattern. The nit-picky stuff is usually ignored when classing them for judging.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you get a better picture of the last bird?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Silver t-pattern slate. Looks very similar to my dark grizzles in the shield but could just be from the combination of things.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

*Pretty Birds*

Very pretty birds and very well cared for.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Silver t-pattern slate. Looks very similar to my dark grizzles in the shield but could just be from the combination of things.


Your right they don't use the full name. So 5 I will call a silver slate.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's what I wrote down before I made this post to see how close I was. 

No1 black check
No2 ash red
No3 opal bar
No4 ash red
No5 slate


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Is slate another name for dun (spread dilute blue)?


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

I think 2 is just a red check the other red is tpattern, the grizzle as some call it I believe it is just opal on a light blue check. The rest I agree.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

tmaas said:


> Is slate another name for dun (spread dilute blue)?


Slate is another name for the smokey gene.



vangimage said:


> I think 2 is just a red check the other red is tpattern, the grizzle as some call it I believe it is just opal on a light blue check. The rest I agree.


The bird is light because it is diluted. It looks like a check because it has the sooty gene that makes a bird a "false check" here thought it only darkens the center of the feather. The bird is grizzle making the sheild even lighter and givening it the whitening effect in the mist of the sheild and finally grizzle will bring of bronzing in the pattern of the bird giving it that "opal" look. The bronzing should moult into a normal bar.


----------

